# [Technik-Ratgeber] Mobile Klimaanlagen: Großer Ratgeber und Vergleich



## PCGH-Redaktion (22. Juli 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[Technik-Ratgeber] Mobile Klimaanlagen: Großer Ratgeber und Vergleich*

					Die Sommerzeit ist schön, stellt aber viele Menschen mit Temperaturen von oftmals bis zu 38 Grad oder gar mehr auf eine körperliche Probe. Insbesondere die Nöte von vor sich hin schmorenden Dachgeschoßbewohnern sind mittlerweile schon ein "running Gag". Doch hohe Temperaturen in der Wohnung sind auch belastend für den Kreislauf. Wir stellen mit mobilen Klimaanlagen eine Möglichkeit vor, für etwas Kühlung zu sorgen.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *[Technik-Ratgeber] Mobile Klimaanlagen: Großer Ratgeber und Vergleich*


----------



## Inzersdorfer (23. Juli 2021)

Ein bisserl dünn für einen "Großen Ratgeber und Vergleich"

Grundsätzlich:

•Die beste Möglichkeit: fest eingebaute Split-Klimaanlage

•ist das nicht möglich oder erlaubt: mobiles Split-Klimagerät

_Auch hier muß ein Fenster einen Spalt breit geöffnet bleiben, um den (im Vergleich zu den Luftschläuchen der mobilen Monoblockgeräten recht dünnen) Verbindungsschlauch (mit Kühlmittelkreislauf und Stromleitung) zwischen Innen und Außengerät durchzuführen, der läßt sich aber leicht mit Folie abdichten._

•ist das zu teuer oder wegen des (nicht fixen) Außenteils nicht möglich: mobiles Monoblock-Klimagerät nicht nur mit Abluftschlauch sondern auch mit Zuluftschlauch! 

_Die warme Abluft wird üblicherweise aus der Raumluft entnommen, folglich muß von Außen wieder warme Luft nachströmen, das ist ineffizient, wird hier ein Zuluftschlauch (per do it yourself) zusätzlich verbaut bleibt die kühle Raumluft auch dort wo sie hingehört, allerdings eignen sich nicht alle mobilen Klimageräte dafür, nur solche mit getrennter Luftansaugung (Abluft und Umluft).
_
Links zu Tests von mobilen Split-Klimageräten gibts via Netzsuche einige.
Auch für die Zuluftschlauch Variante der Monblockgeräte gibts Links mit Umbauvorschlägen und Erfahrungen.


----------



## OptimismusPrime (17. Februar 2022)

Ist das tatsächlich sehr dünn für solch eine Überschrift. Die o.g. Punkte sind absolut richtig, habe auch lange überlegt wie ich meine Mietwohnung im Dachgeschoss im Sommer schön kühl bekomme.  Ich bin dabei auf Klimaanlagen-guru.de gestoßen und habe die perfekte mobile Klimaanlage inkl. selbst gebauter Fensterdurchführung gefunden. 

Ein Split Gerät ist natürlich die perfekte Lösung aber eine mobile Klimaanlage mit >12.000 BTU/h kann auf jeden Fall auch für Abkühlung sorgen. Man hört natürlich den Kompressor mit einem deutlichen Brummer aber ich bin in Summer mega zufrieden. Unter dem Punkt "KLIMOMAT" hat man sogar so eine  3 Schritt Kaufberatung falls man absolut nicht weiß welches mobile Klimagerät man kaufen soll.  In Summe auf jeden Fall ganz cool und zudem komplett werbefrei. 

Sonnige Grüße und der nächste Sommer kann kommen


----------

